# No heat in a JD 5101E



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

Family member just bought a really nice used JD 5101E and called the other night to say the heat isn't working on it. I made sure the A/C was working before he bought it, but it was so warm out I didn't think to try the heater. I haven't made it over yet to look at it, but was wondering if anyone here had any words of wisdom beforehand? It has plenty of antifreeze in it, and I asked him to run the tractor a bit and make sure it reaches operating temp on the gauge. I also asked him to check the heater hose lines and see if there were any valves installed in them.

Thanks


----------



## Shawn1234 (Nov 5, 2020)

OK well I have not to much of a clue about this, but here is what the troubleshooting part of the manual says

Heater does not work

<a></a>Low coolant level. Check coolant level; add if necessary.

<a></a>Faulty thermostat. See your John Deere dealer.

<a></a>Heater control valve not functioning properly. See your John Deere dealer.

<a></a>Heater core or hoses clogged or damaged. Flush cooling system. See your John Deere dealer.

<a></a>Replace heater core or hoses. See your John Deere dealer.

hope this helps,

Shawn


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

Thank you, Sir!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hope it’s still under warranty if you choose to “see your John Deere dealer”


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know that I have ever run the heat in mine. I do believe you have to turn the cool thermostat knob down as far as it will go on the narrow blue indicator band then you can control the heat with the other knob. There is also a rocker switch that turns the ac off but, you still need to turn the cool thermostat knob down.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Hope it's still under warranty if you choose to "see your John Deere dealer"


Not gonna happen! I'm way too cheap for that!


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

Troy Farmer said:


> I don't know that I have ever run the heat in mine. I do believe you have to turn the cool thermostat knob down as far as it will go on the narrow blue indicator band then you can control the heat with the other knob. There is also a rocker switch that turns the ac off but, you still need to turn the cool thermostat knob down.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you. I'm secretly hoping it's operator error...


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

For anyone here wondering, it turns out this tractor just takes a lot longer to warm up than his previous tractor. After talking to my folks (who have 2 similar tractors), they have the same complaint. No big deal.

Thanks again.


----------

